# Dog friendly places



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Just found this website which could be of use to all of us with dogs.

http://www.dogfriendlybritain.co.uk/index.asp

Richard...


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Like the look of this site, we are always looking for places to go with Neo (english setter). So thanks for posting this one.


----------

